# Staron (Corian) counter tops



## rlspur (Oct 11, 2008)

I am a HUGE DIYer. The only real thing so far that has scared me is plumbing, have to hire someone for that. 

We are remodeling our kitchen, bought cabinets at an auction for a great price. They also had Granite, Corian and Staron slabs for counter tops there. Bought both Corian (Matterhorn) and Staron (Pebble Copper). Enough to do our kitchen and then some. My question is can we fabricate this ourselves or should we find someone to do it for us? We have tried to find someone with not a lot of luck, any help would be grateful. We live in a northern suburb of Nashville, TN.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You can do it yourself, as the corian can be machined with a large router and carbide bits. They make sink edge bits for undermount sink cutouts and edge bits as well...Not cheap. Plus, you'll probably need a 3hp variable router to turn them.

However, I think I'd try to get someone to install it. Good luck...Most installers are suppliers as well, so you will probably have trouble finding a professional installer that will touch material that they didn't supply, due to the markup they make on materials and the risk of damaging something that they didn't supply.


----------



## rlspur (Oct 11, 2008)

*Corian*

Thanks for the advice, it is hard finding custom fabricators, most are sub-contracted out to Lowe's or home Depot.

Thankfully, I was also smart enough to buy 2 routers and a box full of bits at the same auction. I have called a couple custom fabricators and they seem hesitant to work with material they didn't supply, you are correct. I think I found one that will do the work, he's coming out next week to look at the Staron (which is what I really prefer, the color is gorgeous) and give me a price. I'm a local Realtor and told him I understand his being hesitant but I will gladly sign a contract that if the material is "defective" in any way I take the chance and I would not expect him to warranty the material, just the work manship, he was super nice and said that would work for him. He asked what I paid and I told him, he said if I can get him some he'd give me a great discount, gotta love bartering!!!

I bought 78 square feet and paid $1/square foot, the color I chose usually runs $68-$75/square foot installed, so I figure I have a lot of wiggle room in the installing/fabricating price before I feel like I made a bad decision buying it at the auction. In the mean time I only need 50 square feet for my counters, that includes the back splashes and side splashes, so I may "play" with a piece of it and see what I can do. Should be fun!! Hopefully I won't shoot my eye out.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

rispur,,,
So whats your secret for getting it at this price,,,I ONLY live 3-4 states away,,,do they ship?? I assume they are remnants etc. I just need a couple 8' straight runs,,,with sink holes in them!! maybe a couple 'shorties' IF I have enough cabinets for the other walls.


----------



## rlspur (Oct 11, 2008)

*Staron*

My dad lives in Chicago and there are several companies going out of business up there, filing bankruptcy so the courts make them go to auction to satisfy some of their creditors. I also bought 19 maple cabinets to redo my kitchen, paid $350 total and a stainless steel undermount sink for $55. He bought a lot of different Corian colors and I bought the Pebble Copper Staron and the Corian Matterhorn, I have 60 sq. feet of the Matterhorn, I wasn't sure which color I would like better so I bought both, at a $1/sq. foot I couldn't pass it up. Everything I bought is slab, he bought several slabs and some vanities. Works better for me, I can have my own sink and cooktop holes cut, the fabricating is the issue, but I got a few more calls last night from people willing to do it, placed and ad on Craigslist and they are calling. 

Depending on which state you are in, it may be worth it to fly in and rent a truck or trailer to haul stuff back.


----------

